# DIY C02 diffusion



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I am planning to set up a jello DIY CO2 for my tank and am curious about diffusion. I've been told by one of the gentleman (and have read online) at my LFS that if I run the output tube into the intake of my Fluval 405 that would be more than adequate for diffusion. Anyone have any experience or advice on this topic? Just looking for some interactive feedback.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been contemplating getting a CO2 setup at some point in the future and one of the options I have been considering is running the output of the CO2 into the intake of a standard power head. It would be relatively cheap to do and does not require any extra equipment, unless you don't already have a power head.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't have a powerhead personally. 

I read that the sponge in the Fluval 405 works as a diffuser.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Have a drop checker? I plan on going this route with my 37. (co2 into canister intake) If it works, great, if not, then shell out for a glass difusser.

The concern (although I don't have 1st hand experience) is the impeller doesn't like to pump air (co2) and can increase the wear. Hopefully with a canister though, most/all the co2 is difused before it hits the impeller(pump) and will be a non-issue.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

No drop checker yet.


----------

